# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  اهداء خاص لدكتورة سامريـــــن بمناسبة تعيينها مساعد تدريس بجامعة الاحفاد .

## dr.abdelgalil

*
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ديشاااااااااااااااااااااك
دا كلو دهب ..!!!
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

ديشاااااااااااااااااااااك
دا كلو دهب ..!!!



دا دهب وارد دبى للدكتورة الاغلى من الدهب .
:mbrok::mbrok::mbrok:
*

----------

